# North Dakota



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Any Qual. news yet? Derby?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rorem got 2nd and 3rd in the Qual. I'm not sure who won. The Derby finished today but i left when they were doing the placements.

The Open went from 63 to 25 (we called back 4 handles from the first), lost 9 on the land blind... 16 to the water blind... we called 12 back for the last series tomorrow morning.

The AM finished the land blind today.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The Open went from 63 to 25 (we called back 4 handles from the first), lost 9 on the land blind... 16 to the water blind... we called 12 back for the last series tomorrow morning.


3 days for a 63 dog Open :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > The Open went from 63 to 25 (we called back 4 handles from the first), lost 9 on the land blind... 16 to the water blind... we called 12 back for the last series tomorrow morning.
> ...


The first series finished at 8:30pm on Friday. The land blind went quick Sat morn, water blind was 12mins. Finished at 4pm on Saturday.

My flight leaves Monday at 1pm. We got plenty of time!  

SM


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Three days is the proper amount of time to fairly test 63 dogs using the often ignored tenet about being generous with callbacks when there is time to do so.
If you have three days why on earth would you try to impress everyone with how fast you can dispatch the field.

Four judging panels regards
john


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

25 out of 63 4 of those were handles to the land blind then 2 days to run 3 test on the remains. No point in rushing after that blood bath. Were's that gimme flyer :wink:


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm interested in the placings of open and amateur if anybody's got 'em....Thanks.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*f*

What were the Qual. placements and jams?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> 25 out of 63 4 of those were handles to the land blind then 2 days to run 3 test on the remains. No point in rushing after that blood bath. Were's that gimme flyer :wink:


A hen pheasant flyer is never a gimme! hehe

We could have squeezed in the last series late Saturday... no point in running dogs in poor light and working help to death just so we can say we did it in 2 days.

I don't think better than 1 out of 3 is a bloodbath (contrary to the 1 out of 7 as posted on the main forum). One of those handles got 4th place.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

BlkwaterLabLvr said:


> I'm interested in the placings of open and amateur if anybody's got 'em....Thanks.


Open
1st, Nick, Ledford
2nd, Regi, Rorem (Bob/Ann Heise)
3rd, Willie, Rorem
4th, Jimi, Rorem
RJ, don't remember, Ledford
J, Sailor, Rorem (Joanne Mackey)

Amateur
1st, Profit, Charlie Hays
2nd, Trix, Linda Tobler
3rd, Roger Weller
4th, Ellie, Monte Wulf
5 JAMs i think

Qual
1st, Dan Sayles
2nd, Rorem
3rd, Rorem
don't know others

Derby
1st, Homer, Rorem
don't know others

SM

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats to Linda Tobler and Trixie. I think that qualifies here for the National Amatuer.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Just givin ya crap buddy, id hope youll do the same for me.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats to Chris on the win with Nick, surely a bittersweet victory with the passing of Nick's owner Darrel Russo this past Monday.

I'm sure Nick put on a show for his "Dad" this weekend.....

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> Congrats to Chris on the win with Nick, surely a bittersweet victory with the passing of Nick's owner Darrel Russo this past Monday.
> 
> I'm sure Nick put on a show for his "Dad" this weekend.....
> 
> kg


That's pretty cool. I wonder if any tears were shed under this situation?


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

What great news about "Nick!" I think this is his title? Could someone verify?

Like Keith said-this win is a little bittersweet as Darrel passed away this week. However, I am sure this will make Debbie's weekend better.

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

K G said:


> Congrats to Chris on the win with Nick, surely a bittersweet victory with the passing of Nick's owner Darrel Russo this past Monday.
> 
> I'm sure Nick put on a show for his "Dad" this weekend.....
> 
> kg


??? What happened? I haven't seen him in years, but that's horrible... My condolences to his wife. certainly bittersweet...

-K


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> Congrats to Chris on the win with Nick, surely a bittersweet victory with the passing of Nick's owner Darrel Russo this past Monday.
> 
> I'm sure Nick put on a show for his "Dad" this weekend.....
> 
> kg


Sorry to hear of Darrel's passing, this is the first I've heard of it.

Darrel was a fine competitor and judge. I'll miss not seeing him around.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness. I didn't know anything about it, either.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Jesse Kent said she choked up inside when Nick went out and put that retired bird between his legs! What a great tribute to this dog's owners passing. I'm sure Mr. Russo was smiling from above at that very moment  I think Nick had 9 ribbons last year, and needed this win for his FC.

Jeff Amendola


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Congrats to Chris on the win with Nick, surely a bittersweet victory with the passing of Nick's owner Darrel Russo this past Monday.
> 
> I'm sure Nick put on a show for his "Dad" this weekend.....
> 
> kg


I heard about that right after we did the placements. Nick certainly put on a very impressive marking display this weekend.

I do believe that was his title as well.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jamen said:


> Jesse Kent said she choked up inside when Nick went out and put that retired bird between his legs!


I'm way to manly to get choked up.... but i damn sure got goosebumps.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> I'm way to manly to get choked up


Yeah......you keep thinkin' that....... :wink: 

kg


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anybody know how many dogs did the last series in the open?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

SD Lab said:


> Does anybody know how many dogs did the last series in the open?


6 out of 12 did it. A couple others came very close, but couldn't quite come up with the right hand mark.

SM


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Mr. Russo.


The Qual went to Brackish Water Dark Warrior a 17 month old!!! Go Duncan, Go!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Linda Tobler and Trixie.  Also to Chris for winning the Open... I'm sure Darrel was watching from above!!

Katie


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have to say I got a little choked up myself when I saw this here at work. Had to shut my office door  Wow! Congrats to Chris Ledford and the Russo Family. 

Congrats to Rorem and Willie on their 3rd. Willie is a Nick pup.

I guess Nick and his son made a decent showing this weekend.

Would have loved to have been there, 

Matt Jenkins


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*e*

Does anyone know the names of the 2nd/3rd place dogs in the qual.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

WOW Rob, that is very impressive!


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I think Lilly was 2 and Yogi was 3.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Roger Weller and Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max for taking 3rd in the Am. from one of Max's boys.


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

*Homer*

Congrats to Scott & Doc on Homer's win in the derby what a great gift on his second birthday ! I believe that makes 24 or 25 derby points . Looking forward to watching him in the years to come .


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Homer*



backwater retrievers said:


> Congrats to Scott & Doc on Homer's win in the derby what a great gift on his second birthday ! I believe that makes 24 or 25 derby points . Looking forward to watching him in the years to come .


Homer is a player! He did a respectable job on the Open first series as test dog. He handled on the last mark... but so did a lot of FCs!

Congrats to Scott, Dave, and Bryan White for doing his young dog work.

SM


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Ledford on another win and another FC...I think thats 3 new FCs this spring. My prayers go out to the Russo family.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I second the congratulations to Crow River's Cougar Mad Max! Awesome. We saw him run - great job! Cute Max pup, Bill!  Can't wait until we have some of those.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

BlkwaterLabLvr Wrote:



> Cute Max pup, Bill! Can't wait until we have some of those.


Thanks.

Too bad I sold the little guy soon after the photo was taken. I am kicking myself for not keeping him.    

Good luck with your pups.

Bill


----------

